#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Herbalism >  >  >  visualization and herbs

## melekh

Hello

What can you tell about visualization improve from herbs ?

Have experience?
Have better creative visualization after using some herbs ?

----------


## Bogdanov

Spice (gold, diamond, spirit....) smoking blend it is very effective and for me is a very good visualization aid




> Spice: Ingriedient list and effects
> 
> Baybean (Canavalia maritima)
> Seeds were found in royal grave sites in the Yucatan and Peru dating from 300BC to AD900.
> 
> Blue Lotus (Nymphaea caerulea & Nymphaea alba)
> Worshipped by ancient Egyptians as a symbol for the origins of life. The flowers were known for their visionary and inebriating effects. White Lotus was successfully used as an anesthetic in WWI when the more traditional anesthetic was not available.
> 
> Lion's Tail (Leonotis leonurus)
> ...

----------


## Azaziel

> Hello
> 
> What can you tell about visualization improve from herbs ?
> 
> Have experience?
> Have better creative visualization after using some herbs ?


Marijuana works fairly well for enabling you to "see" the astral plane with relative ease.

For a more visual experience try something more hallucinogenic, like San Pedro, peyote or mushrooms. These open the gate to your subconscious mind.

The downside with these plants is that there is usually a side effect of nausea. LSD is synthetic and works very well without the nausea side effect. But there is something about the natural substances that connect you with the spirit of the plant, which makes them well worth exploring.

----------


## Dusted Agore

Diviner's Sage (salvia divinorum)

works well for me a goolge search will tell u all u need to know.

----------


## TheDruidSeer

> Diviner's Sage (salvia divinorum)
> 
> works well for me a goolge search will tell u all u need to know.


Salvia is relatively good for a short experience. I recently had one that was quite interesting, after a pipe load, I just tilted my head back with my eyes closed and tried to open my consciousness. In doing so it almost resembled the inside of a conch shell, spiraling upwards as i focused my energy towards it. This made sense to me and was quite a spiritual experience, as spirals have always been sacred to the druids, or the triskelion symbol for example, representing the cycle and natural order of things... I took it as a representation that things in my life are going to be in a time of transition soon, or that things are going to start being very different from how they were before.

----------

